# State Record Bass caught at Spencer Lake.



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

"Yesterday a 13lb largemouth bass was caught at Spencer Lake and taken to Monroe County somewhere to get mounted" -Trusted Outdoorsman Friend of Mine. 

That's what I heard. Anyone have any idea on this?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Not saying it didn't happen... but you'd think that stop would be blowing up on every forum by now....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gmoney9 (Jan 20, 2012)

What time yesterday? Was there all day.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gmoney9 (Jan 20, 2012)

Caught two fish Ohio crappies yesterday with my buddy. 13 1/2" 1 lb 5 oz 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

I caught a bluegill


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok I gotta ask if u catch the record why not get it verified before u get it taxi 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

fredg53 said:


> Ok I gotta ask if u catch the record why not get it verified before u get it taxi
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


EXACTLY!!! That's once in a human existence span,happening!!! GET IT VERIFIED!!! Dup,Homer........ ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

bet this guy caught a state record everything at some point in his life...lol if you thought it was it's too late now and all you have to show is a big UNCERTIFIED bass on the wall that you will CLIAM was a state record. Congrats on a huge fish but don't tell me it's a record it's just a lifetime fish.Records get verified,not estimated.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Not saying your wrong, but no one can get a fish that big in the boat to the ramp and home without someone seeing or asking about it out there. Anytime they hear a splash of water people are breaking there necks to find the next "honey hole" 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 19, 2010)

mepps_fisher said:


> Not saying your wrong, but no one can get a fish that big in the boat to the ramp and home without someone seeing or asking about it out there. Anytime they hear a splash of water people are breaking there necks to find the next "honey hole"
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine[/QUOT
> 
> You are assuming someone had to see it for it to have actually happened. Even if someone did see it, not everyone out there is on OGF . It doesn't mean it didn't happen only b/c no one has commented about it. Maybe this guy was low-profile


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

yes because theres so many guy on here that get 4 lb bass and try to pass them for 10 lbs .... it kills me not to say some thing to them ..very sad ....


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

OK guys enough.
If (in fact) it was caught, we all know it MUST be weighed on a certified scale and witnessed by a State DOW officer to be ruled a true "state record fish"
Lets just wait and see in indeed a new record was caught.
Like a few other have said, if one was caught that big, I'm surprised i hasn't been posted somewhere by now. You don't keep something like that hidden for long.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

DaleM said:


> OK guys enough.
> If (in fact) it was caught, we all know it MUST be weighed on a certified scale and witnessed by a State DOW officer to be ruled a true "state record fish"
> Lets just wait and see in indeed a new record was caught.
> Like a few other have said, if one was caught that big, I'm surprised i hasn't been posted somewhere by now. You don't keep something like that hidden for long.


+ 1 that sums it up.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

No way. Didn't happen. Not at Spencer. Just sayin'. :G


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

You guys are misinformed, the record bass was not caught at Spencer lake, it was caught at Lake Rockwell off of the new public boat launch docks.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

That's what I heard, just sayin


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Socom said:


> You guys are misinformed, the record bass was not caught at Spencer lake, it was caught at Lake Rockwell off of the new public boat launch docks.


Huh?.... I just checked the city of Akron's website and it clearly states.....

"Lake Rockwell Reservoir is the primary source of Akrons drinking water supply. Because of its importance, this area is highly restricted. *There is absolutely no trespassing, no fishing or recreation permitted at Lake Rockwell at any time.*"

Things that make you go hmmm.....


----------



## JPH (Oct 27, 2011)

This post is useless with out Pictures of the fish and certificate.:woot::woot:


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Bassbme said:


> Huh?.... I just checked the city of Akron's website and it clearly states.....
> 
> "Lake Rockwell Reservoir is the primary source of Akrons drinking water supply. Because of its importance, this area is highly restricted. *There is absolutely no trespassing, no fishing or recreation permitted at Lake Rockwell at any time.*"
> 
> Things that make you go hmmm.....


Really? You didn't hear about the new docks? Mark's Baits had to open a new store to keep up with the demand. Some gal was using an umbrella rig and she caught a seven, an eight and a nine on one cast. Her name I heard was Miss Da Sarcasm...........


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I live on 1 of only 2 houses that sit on the waters edge on Lake Rockwell. Been living there since 1987 and know all the rules and regulations. I wouldn't give out any information that isn't true. Add to that the fact fellow OGF member Icebucketjohn happens to be a very good friend and a Lake Rockwell Ranger. If that doesn't confirm any of my replies regarding Lake Rockwell, I don't know what else to say..........Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7231 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Bassbme said:


> Huh?.... I just checked the city of Akron's website and it clearly states.....
> 
> "Lake Rockwell Reservoir is the primary source of Akrons drinking water supply. Because of its importance, this area is highly restricted. *There is absolutely no trespassing, no fishing or recreation permitted at Lake Rockwell at any time.*"
> 
> Things that make you go hmmm.....


Haha wow...


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Really? You didn't hear about the new docks? Mark's Baits had to open a new store to keep up with the demand. Some gal was using an umbrella rig and she caught a seven, an eight and a nine on one cast. Her name I heard was Miss Da Sarcasm...........


I guess I did miss the sarcasm. I know there was talk about allowing boats on Rockwell about 20 years ago, but evidently the city changed their mind. I thought maybe they were going to start allowing them. Dang it....... I was hoping they did....... can you imagine some of the bass in that lake........ I bet there's a state record in there..... I mean I bet there WAS a state record in there.......... not any more I guess....

Is the sea monster that inhabits the part north of 14 still there?...... I bet its a state record by now..... now THAT's sarcasm even I can't miss lol


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

All kidding aside, Lake Rockwell has the capability of producing the next record bass. Don't ask me how I know.............Mark


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2012)

state record bass weighs over 13 lbs


----------

